# Neuer PC zum Start von Cataclysm



## Shaila (13. September 2010)

Hallo Buffis, zum Start von Cataclysm will ich mir einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Ich habe die Grafik in Cataclysm gesehen und ich finde sie atemberaubend, aber mein jetziger Rechner wird dort wohl kaum mithalten können und ich habe keine Lust auf Qualität zu verzichten, wie z.B. das neue Wasser. Ich will das aktiviert haben und so erleben können, aber trotzdem flüssig spielen. Deswegen brauche ich jetzt einen neuen PC, ich rechne jetzt ungefähr mal einen Preis von 500 - 600 Euro.

Ich will WoW also wirklich auf hoher grafikstufe flüssig spielen können, auch mit Addons. Höchstens auf diese Schatteneffekte könnte ich verzichten. Ich habe mit meinem Rechner jetzt schon Einbrüche, in sofern wäre es früher oder später sowiso nötig.

Meine Frage da ich mich null auskenne:

Auf was sollte ich achten ? WelcheWerte sind wichtig für WoW ? Fertigpc oder selbst zusammengestellt ? Welche Grafikkarte ? Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher und den ganzen Mist was halt dazu gehört. Ich will also schon was gutes, was auch eine Zeit lang mal gut bleibt, lieber einmal mehr Geld ausgeben, als dann sofort wieder einen neuen zu kaufen, weil der alte Rechner wieder kacke ist.


----------



## Shakreo (13. September 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/buffed/services/4262/Der-buffed-PC-Gamer-PC-fuer-Rollenspieler-Alle-Komponenten-im-Ueberblick

Mal als Beispiel ^^ Mit dem Rechner solltest du auf Jeden Fall flüssig spielen können. Bzw. an den komponenten kannst du dich orientieren


----------



## Kharamantos (13. September 2010)

Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall raten, den PC selber zusammenzustellen. So kannst du genau entscheiden, welche Teile du eingebaut haben möchtest und welche nicht.
Bei einem fertigen PC hat man meistens immer Features, mit denen man nichts anfangen kann und die den Preis hochtreiben.
Ich kann dir alternate.de empfehlen, dort hast du eine enorm große Auswahl an Teilen und hast ein Tool zum Zusammensetzen deines PC´s.
Die Teile treffen, wenn sie auf Lager sind, innerhalb eines Tages ein.

Doch nochmal zu dazu, dass Cata eine atemberaubende Grafik haben soll : Nein ! ;D
Abgesehen von den Millionen von Offline Spielen, die Grafischtechnisch immer weiter auftrumpfen, gibt es auch im MMO Bereich sehr viele Spiele, die WoW, von der Grafik her, in den Schatten stellen.
Aber jedem das seine ;P
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Rehchen (13. September 2010)

Und was ist, wenn man sich keinen neuen Rechner kaufen möchte? Ist schon bekannt, was die Mindestanforderungen für Cata sind?

Besten Gruß


Rehchen


----------



## Nyto (13. September 2010)

Wenn du dir wirklich einen PC zulegen willst, der auch nen paar Jahre lang als gut eingestuft werden kann besorg dir NIEMALS einen für 500-600 euro!


----------



## Aggropip (13. September 2010)

Hol dir den Buffed PC.


----------



## Shaila (13. September 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Hol dir den Buffed PC.



Zu mir meinten Mehrere der wäre nicht sooo weltbewegend.




Nyto schrieb:


> Wenn du dir wirklich einen PC zulegen willst, der auch nen paar Jahre lang als gut eingestuft werden kann besorg dir NIEMALS einen für 500-600 euro!



Er soll nur für WoW mehrere Jahre gut sein und ich denke da fahre ich mit 500 - 600 gut.


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2010)

1. Reported für Technik Forum
2. Warte lieber bis Cata wirklich draussen ist und frag dann nochmal, bis dort sind die Preise wieder gesunken da AMD 6000er sicher rauskommt bevor Cata kommen wird.


----------



## TheStormrider (13. September 2010)

Kann dir diesen Thread von Computerbase empfehlen: 

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=215394


----------



## xxardon (13. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hallo Buffis, zum Start von Cataclysm will ich mir einen neuen Rechner gönnen. Ich habe die Grafik in Cataclysm gesehen und ich finde sie atemberaubend, aber mein jetziger Rechner wird dort wohl kaum mithalten können und ich habe keine Lust auf Qualität zu verzichten, wie z.B. das neue Wasser. Ich will das aktiviert haben und so erleben können, aber trotzdem flüssig spielen. Deswegen brauche ich jetzt einen neuen PC, ich rechne jetzt ungefähr mal einen Preis von 500 - 600 Euro.
> 
> Ich will WoW also wirklich auf hoher grafikstufe flüssig spielen können, auch mit Addons. Höchstens auf diese Schatteneffekte könnte ich verzichten. Ich habe mit meinem Rechner jetzt schon Einbrüche, in sofern wäre es früher oder später sowiso nötig.
> 
> ...



man darf im forum kack* schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardcorewenz (13. September 2010)

wennde dich ans gulli:board und da an die FAQ. Was besseres kannste nich machen. Und 600€ is für einen rechner der nur wow schön können muss genau richtig


----------



## eaglestar (13. September 2010)

Mach dir keinen Stress. Warte bis Cataclysm an die Gamertür klopft und guck dich dann um. 600&#8364; reichen für einen WoW-PC vollkommen aus.

Ich spiele WoW mit einem 2 Jahre alten Medion-PC vom Discounter (Vista 32Bit, 4x24GHz, 3GB DDR2, GTS 250 *aufgerüstet*). Nur die Grafikkarte (vorher ATI 8600GT) habe ich nach fast 2 Jahren durch eine bessere getauscht.
Wenn ich nur WoW spielen würde, wäre noch nicht einmal der Tausch der Grafikkarte notwendig gewesen.

Fazit:
Eigentlich ist es egal welchen PC du dir zur Veröffentlichung von Cataclysm holst. Solange der Preis bei rund 600&#8364; liegt, wird WoW spielbar sein.
Als MMO'ler sollte man auf genug RAM achten. (Mehr ist besser)


Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (13. September 2010)

eaglestar schrieb:


> Mach dir keinen Stress. Warte bis Cataclysm an die Gamertür klopft und guck dich dann um. 600€ reichen für einen WoW-PC vollkommen aus.
> 
> Ich spiele WoW mit einem 2 Jahre alten Medion-PC vom Discounter (Vista 32Bit, 4x24GHz, 3GB DDR2, GTS 250 *aufgerüstet*). Nur die Grafikkarte (vorher ATI 8600GT) habe ich nach fast 2 Jahren durch eine bessere getauscht.
> Wenn ich nur WoW spielen würde, wäre noch nicht einmal der Tausch der Grafikkarte notwendig gewesen.
> ...



Okay und wie viel Speicher sollte es sein ? Habe momentan 2gb, sollten es 3 oder gar 4 sein für optimale Grafik ? Und bei Grafikkarten kenn ich mich garnicht aus...


----------



## Trixi3 (13. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Grafik in Cataclysm gesehen und ich finde sie atemberaubend.





Sorry aber ich hab mich gerade so verschluckt vor Lachen wie lange nicht mehr.


*totlach*



Zum Topic



Spar lieber noch 1- 2 Monate dann musste keine Abstriche machen, für 500-600 Euro wirds nämlich wieder nur sone 1 Jahres Krücke.
Ich mein für Cata wirds reichen aber 2011 kommen so viele neue Games mit wirklicher Grafik da reicht dann son 500 Euro Holzamiga nicht mehr.


----------



## kadet123 (13. September 2010)

Hol dir am besten 4GB Ram wenn du ein 64 Bit System hast sonst 3GB


----------



## latosa (13. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich hab mich gerade so verschluckt vor Lachen wie lange nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> *totlach*
> ...


----------



## Shaila (13. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich hab mich gerade so verschluckt vor Lachen wie lange nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> *totlach*
> ...



Was daran so lustig ? Ich finde Cata sieht ziemlich gut aus, wie der Effekt erzielt wird ist mir ja egal.


----------



## Oberstudienrat (13. September 2010)

In der aktuellen PC-Games Hardware haben sie gerade einen Spielerechner für 400€ zusammengestellt, auf dem aktuelle Spiele flüssig laufen. Deswegen halte ich es gar nicht für so unwahrscheinlich, dass man für 600€ ein vernünftiges System bauen kann.

Besonders dann, wenn man bestimmte Teile weiterverwenden kann. Gehäuse, Maus und Tastatur zum Beispiel. Auch das Betriebssystem kann man ja weiter benutzen.

Ich würde warten, bis der Release wirklich feststeht, und dann schauen, wo das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis stimmt.


----------



## Redday (13. September 2010)

wenn dein rechner nicht uralt ist, kannst du dir die kosten für einen neuen sparen.
einfach maximum RAM rein, eine neuere graka und ein dazu passendes netzteil.
und schon ist dein rechner mehr als gut vorbereitet auf cata.

und an alle, die hier den buffed-pc empfehlen: das ding hat nicht mal genügend RAM.
auch bei einem 32bit system kannst du 4 GB reinstecken und 3,5 werden erkannt.
ist schon ein riesen vorteil im vergleich zu 2GB.


----------



## HDMagosh (13. September 2010)

echt schon dreist den überteuerten Buffed Pc hie rzu verlinken


----------



## Trixi3 (13. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was daran so lustig ? Ich finde Cata sieht ziemlich gut aus, wie der Effekt erzielt wird ist mir ja egal.




Warste schonmal auf der Gamescon unterwegs?
Nein...schade, dann weißt Du auch nicht was in den nächsten Monaten an Grafikknaller auf den Markt kommen und ja ich finde es lustig von Grafik zu reden wärend Bäume von oben auch in Cata vom Greifen aussehen wie ein Berg erbrochenes.
Ich rede daher nicht von Atemberaubender Grafik, aber ich bin ja noch so tollerant jedem seine eigene Meinung zu lassen.
Gnädig wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (13. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Warste schonmal auf der Gamescon unterwegs?
> Nein...schade, dann weißt Du auch nicht was in den nächsten Monaten an Grafikknaller auf den Markt kommen und ja ich finde es lustig von Grafik zu reden wärend Bäume von oben auch in Cata vom Greifen aussehen wie ein Berg erbrochenes.
> Ich rede daher nicht von Atemberaubender Grafik, aber ich bin ja noch so tollerant jedem seine eigene Meinung zu lassen.
> Gnädig wa
> ...



Das ist hier jetzt aber nicht Thema, bitte flame wo anders. Ich würde einfach nur gerne wissen, welche Werte empfehlenswert wären.


----------



## xxardon (13. September 2010)

danke leute... habe gelesen das der buffed pc wohl nicht so toll ist... wollte mir schon einen kaufen Q.Q


----------



## Felsenschult (13. September 2010)

Also mal ehrlich, wenn es nur für WoW sein soll, dann vergiss erstens mal die Krücke von buffed...

Wenn Du nen OS hast, dann nimm einfach die Kiste http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pcsysteme/hm24/gaming+pc+4582/hm24+gamingpc+amd+athlon+ii+x4+635+4gb+ram+1024mb+geforce+9800gt bzw. schmeisst halt das Linux runter. Wenn Du kein 64Bit OS hast dann halt http://www.notebooks...+ii+x4+630+win7
Die toppen beide die buffed Kiste und Du bist bei nem Preis von unter 500 Euro und kannst auch andere Games zocken, ohne das die Kiste gleich abkackt...


----------



## Palimbula (13. September 2010)

Ich würde warten bis Cataclysm erschienen ist. Erst dann liegen Benchmarks, die Hardwareanforderungen des Publishers und Erfahrungsberichte von Usern vor. Ich gehe aber derzeit davon aus, dass du mit einem neuen PC, zum Preis von max. 600&#8364;, Cataclsym nicht auf höchster Auflösung wirst spielen können. Ich empfehle als Budget eher +/- &#8364; 700,00.

P.S.
Es ist schön wenn man an den ersten 5 Posts eines Threads bereits erkennt aus welchem Forum der Thread ursprünglich stammt bevor er ins Technik-Forum verschoben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit:


Felsenschult schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Du nen OS hast, dann nimm einfach die Kiste http://www.notebooks...+geforce+9800gt bzw. schmeisst halt das Linux runter. Wenn Du kein 64Bit OS hast dann halt http://www.notebooks...+ii+x4+630+win7
> ...



Die Links funktionieren nicht, wie alle Links auf notebooksbilliger.de die hier im Forum nicht "richtig" erstellt wurden.

/Edit 2:
Wenn ich mir aber mal bei denen die "Gaming-PC's" bis 500&#8364; anschaue, bekomme ich das nackte Grauen. Entweder alte CPU, alte Grafikkarte, Chinaböller-Netzteil, langsames RAM... Manchmal auch mehreres aus meiner Aufzählung. Nene, da hat man keine Freude an den Systemen.


----------



## Felsenschult (13. September 2010)

Felsenschult schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, wenn es nur für WoW sein soll, dann vergiss erstens mal die Krücke von buffed...
> 
> Wenn Du nen OS hast, dann nimm einfach die Kiste http://www.notebooks...+geforce+9800gt bzw. schmeisst halt das Linux runter. Wenn Du kein 64Bit OS hast dann halt http://www.notebooks...+ii+x4+630+win7
> Die toppen beide die buffed Kiste und Du bist bei nem Preis von unter 500 Euro und kannst auch andere Games zocken, ohne das die Kiste gleich abkackt...



schön, dass Buffed die ganzen + rausschmeisst aus dem Link ^^ Mach einfach nen www. davor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


notebooksbilliger.de/pcsysteme/hm24/gaming+pc+4582/hm24+gamingpc+amd+athlon+ii+x4+635+4gb+ram+1024mb+geforce+9800gt	ohne OS
notebooksbilliger.de/pcsysteme/hm24/amd+systeme/gamingpc+4551/hm24+bestsellerpc+amd+athlon+ii+x4+630+win7 	mit Win7


----------



## Shaila (13. September 2010)

Felsenschult schrieb:


> schön, dass Buffed die ganzen + rausschmeisst aus dem Link ^^ Mach einfach nen www. davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist ja schön und gut aber ich will einen richtigen Rechner zum Hinstellen, kein Laptob und Co. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felsenschult (13. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut aber ich will einen richtigen Rechner zum Hinstellen, kein Laptob und Co.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind PC's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei Tshibo bekommst ja auch nicht nur Kaffee zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (13. September 2010)

Felsenschult schrieb:


> schön, dass Buffed die ganzen + rausschmeisst aus dem Link ^^ Mach einfach nen www. davor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch diese Links gehen nicht... Manche lernen es nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pcsysteme/hm24/gaming+pc+4582/hm24+gamingpc+amd+athlon+ii+x4+635+4gb+ram+1024mb+geforce+9800gt"
"http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pcsysteme/hm24/amd+systeme/gamingpc+4551/hm24+bestsellerpc+amd+athlon+ii+x4+630+win730+win7"

^^ ohne Anführungszeichen in den Browser kopieren

Die PC's sind übrigens beide "Müll". Chinaböller-Netzteil, DDR2-800 RAM, billige CPU, AM2-Mikro-ATX-Mainboards, alte Grafikkarten, keine Angabe über den Hersteller der Festaplatte... Das Beste an den beiden PC's ist das DVD-Laufwerk.

/Edit: Tja, jetzt hat es auch wohl mich erwischt :O Vielleicht gehen die Links, vielleicht nicht. Sind wohl "Blinker-Links" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. September 2010)

Der Buffed-PC ist nicht überteuert. So ein Schwachsinn. Für einen Fertigrechner ist das Ding absolut in Ordnung. Oder meinst du, die bauen den umsonst zusammen. Hardwareversand baut in quasi für lau (20 Euro) zusammen und was da oft dabei rauskommt, dass kennen wir ja bereits. Wenn das ordentlich gemacht wird, dann braucht das seine Stunde. Ich selbst bin da auch nicht schneller. Und ein bisschen was verdienen wollen die Leute auch.

Klar...man kann den Buffed-PC locker toppen, in dem man sich Einzelteile kauft und selbst schraubt. Aber solche Leute sind nicht die Zielgruppe. Die Zielgruppe sind Leute ohne Plan und für die ist der Buffed-PC im Gegensatz zu dem ganzen Media-Markt Dreck ein verdammt faires Angebot.


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. September 2010)

Kauf die lieber den Buffedpc und steck noch 2GiB Ram rein als so einen Mist mit ner 9800GT DDR2 Ram usw. zu kaufen. Das ist einfach sein Geld nicht wert.Wir haben übrigens in unserem tollen Technikforum ein Zusammenstellungsthread, schau mal rein.


----------



## Shaila (13. September 2010)

Auf Chip.de wurde mir jetzt unter anderem der hier empfohlen => Klick mich

Der gefällt mir sehr, bin zwar leider bei 708 Euro wegen dem Betriebssystem, aber ansonsten ist der doch top oder 

EDIT: Wieso funktioniert der Mist nicht ?...


http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/hm24+gamingpc+amd+phenom+ii+x4+955+4+gb+ram+768mb+gtx460/pcsysteme/gaming+pc#navbar


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auf Chip.de wurde mir jetzt unter anderem der hier empfohlen => Klick mich
> 
> Der gefällt mir sehr, bin zwar leider bei 708 Euro wegen dem Betriebssystem, aber ansonsten ist der doch top oder
> 
> ...



post hier dovh einfach mal die daten.


----------



## OldboyX (14. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auf Chip.de wurde mir jetzt unter anderem der hier empfohlen => Klick mich
> 
> Der gefällt mir sehr, bin zwar leider bei 708 Euro wegen dem Betriebssystem, aber ansonsten ist der doch top oder
> 
> ...



Wie schon einige andere würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen zu warten bis Cataclysm da ist und erst dann zu kaufen und dann würde ich dir empfehlen einfach nach den (einwandfrei gepflegten) Zusammenstellungsvorschlägen hier im Forum zu gehen und das auszusuchen, was für dein Budget passt. Spielst du wirklich ausschließlich WoW, dann ist anzumerken, dass WoW hauptsächlich von einer schnellen CPU profitiert und zudem traditionell auf Nvidia GPUs etwas schneller läuft als auf ATI GPUs.

Den 600 Euro PC aus dem Sticky kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen. Dazu würde ich noch den Scythe Mugen 2 CPU Kühler kaufen (langfristig wirst du glücklicher damit aufgrund der Lautstärke) und Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit. Damit kommst du dann inklusive Versand und Zusammenbau wohl auf die 750 Euro. Das geht in Ordnung, aber wenn du - wie gesagt - noch wartest wird das Zeug mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit (besonders CPU und GPU) noch billiger werden und derzeit gibt es ja noch kein Cataclysm.


----------



## Palimbula (14. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auf Chip.de wurde mir jetzt unter anderem der hier empfohlen => Klick mich
> 
> Der gefällt mir sehr, bin zwar leider bei 708 Euro wegen dem Betriebssystem, aber ansonsten ist der doch top oder
> 
> ...



Sofern ich mich nicht veran habe, sollte es dieser PC sein --> "http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pcsysteme/hm24/amd+systeme/gamingpc+4551/hm24+gamingpc+amd+phenom+ii+x4+955+4+gb+ram+768mb+gtx460"

Technische Daten:


*Prozessor:* AMD Phenom II X4 955 4 x 3200 MHz Quad Core Prozessor
*Speicher:* 4096 MB DDR3 1333MHz
*Festplatte*: 1000 GB S-ATA Festplatte
*Grafikkarte:* NVIDIA 768 MB Geforce GTX 460 DirectX 11 inkl. DVI, HDMI und VGA
*Mainboard:* ASUS M4N68T-M LE Markenmainboard Sockel AM3
*Soundkarte: *7.1 Onboard Soundkarte
*Laufwerk:* 22x LG DVD-Brenner
*Netzteil: *350 Watt *BeQuiet* 12cm Super-Silent Netzteil
*Netzwerk:* 10/100/1000MBit Lan
*USB: *6x USB 2.0
*Gehäuse:* Midi-Tower LC-Power 649B schwarz
*Garantie:* 24 Monate Collect and Return Service
*Betriebsystem:* ohne
Folgende Punkte stören mich an dem System:
- Mikro-ATX-Board mit onboard Grafik --> http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=viXEi1RXKBFzjFt9
- kleines/knapp bemessenes Netzteil
- fehlender Festplattenhersteller
- fehlender RAM-Hersteller
- verdammt lauter AMD-Kühler (spreche aus Erfahrung)

Gerade das Board und das Netzteil lassen keine tollen Aufrüstmöglichkeiten zu. Eine zweite Festplatte dürfte wahrscheinlich schon zu viel sein. Ganz zu schweigen von der "Fummelei", da es sich um ein µ-ATX-Board handelt. Ansonsten ist der PC, rein von den technischen Daten her, in Ordnung.


----------



## Shaila (14. September 2010)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Sofern ich mich nicht veran habe, sollte es dieser PC sein --> "http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pcsysteme/hm24/amd+systeme/gamingpc+4551/hm24+gamingpc+amd+phenom+ii+x4+955+4+gb+ram+768mb+gtx460"
> 
> Technische Daten:
> 
> ...



Ist die Kühlung denn wirklich so laut, fände ich ein wenig doof.


----------



## Palimbula (14. September 2010)

Der Boxed-Lüfter beim Phenom II X4 955 BE ist deutlich zu hören (80mm Lüfter mit +7.000 U/min). Ich gehe davon aus, dass derselbe Lüfter auch beim normalen 955 verwendet wird.


----------



## Shaila (14. September 2010)

Im chip.de Forum wurde mir unter anderem auch Folgendes geraten:

*[ZITAT ANFANG]*

ich mach den vorschlag der selbst-konfiguration...

kommt man definitiv besser weg.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...7574&agid=1242
MAINBOARD: MSI 770-C45, AM3
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...6970&agid=1232
GRAKA: Point of View GeForce GTX460, 1024MB DDR5
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...36445&agid=707
RAM: 4GB-Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Gold Low Voltage
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...6429&agid=1192
GEHÄUSE: Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange, ohne Netzteil
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...32895&agid=631
NETZTEIL: Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 450W
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...30074&agid=240
FESTPLATTE: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, 16MB, ST3500418AS
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...25680&agid=689
LAUFWERK: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...27402&agid=699
CPU-KÜHLER: boxed
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...28239&agid=185
ZUSAMMENBAU: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...d=746&agid=829

Wäre das optimale System wie ich finde mit ca. 708€

Tasta und Maus würde ich mir einfach irgendwann nacholen, aber nicht auf Kosten der Leistung.
Wenns wirklich nicht anders geht dann die 768MB Version der von mir geposteten Graka nehmen, das macht dann 672€ und es bleibt ein wenig Spielraum für die Tasta.

Bei Tasta und Maus kommts drauf an was du brauchst, Gaming-Ware oder standard... 

An einem meiner PCs verwende ich diese: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...27552&agid=754 
ist sehr empfehlenswert und angenehm anzuschaun. Würde sowas reichen?

*[ZITAT ENDE]*

Worin liegen da jetzt die Vorteile/Nachteile bei einer Gegenüberstellung zum oben genannten Fertig PC ? Und sind die Teile dann auch so gut auf einander abgestimmt, wie beim Fertig PC ? Beim Fertig PC steht ja Folgendes:

_Die GamingPC-Serie bietet für jeden Gamer, vom blutigem Anfänger, zum Pro- so wie Hardcore-Gamer die passende PC-Lösung. 

 Die einzelnen Komponenten wie das Mainboard, der Arbeitsspeicher, der Prozessor oder die Grafikkarte sind aufeinander so abgestimmt, dass die maximale Performance aus der Hardware rausgeholt wird.

 Alle PCs durchlaufen einen* Burn-IN-Test* (eine Software zur Prüfung der Computerstabilität und Zuverlässigkeit unter Windows ), um Ihnen größtmögliche Zuverlässigkeit zu gewährleisten. Zudem werden nur Markenkomponenten wie von *unter anderem ASUS, KINGSTON oder LG* verbaut, um Ihnen höchste Qualität zu bieten.

 Machen auch Sie sich ein Bild von der HM24-Gaming Serie - *Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit* und *Performance* muss nicht teuer sein._

Ist es beim selbst zusammengestellen nicht so, dass man einfach etwas bunt zusammenwürfelt ?


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2010)

Für 20 Euro gibts AM2+ Lüfter die kühlen wie der boxed bzw. besser und absolut nicht hörbar sind.


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. September 2010)

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen Rev.B / Cooler Master Hyper N520
Grafikkarte: NVidia Geforce GTX 460
RAM: 4GB-Kit GEIL PC3-10660 DDR3-1333 CL7
Mainboard: ASRock 870 Extreme3
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 330
Netzteil: Cougar A450

Mainboard hat neueren Chipsatz. RAM läuft mit weniger Spannung und hat bessere Timmings. Netzteil um einiges hochwertiger.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. September 2010)

Ich rate dir, bis einige Tage vor dem Release zu warten, dann guckst du dir den Sticky im Technikforum genauer an und kaufst genau das, was dort unter 500-600 Euro empfohlen wird. Damit fährst du garantiert richtig. 

Als Versand empfehle ich Hardwareversand.de, die sind schnell und billig. Ich glaube, die bauen dir ihn auch mit Aufpreis gleich zusammen. Windows 7 darf dann aber nicht fehlen.


----------



## Shaila (15. September 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich rate dir, bis einige Tage vor dem Release zu warten, dann guckst du dir den Sticky im Technikforum genauer an und kaufst genau das, was dort unter 500-600 Euro empfohlen wird. Damit fährst du garantiert richtig.
> 
> Als Versand empfehle ich Hardwareversand.de, die sind schnell und billig. Ich glaube, die bauen dir ihn auch mit Aufpreis gleich zusammen. Windows 7 darf dann aber nicht fehlen.



Ja, werde mir nun folgende Zusammenstellung kaufen und hoffe dann auf gute Leistung bei maximaler WoW Grafik:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 945 Box 95W, Sockel AM3
http://www1.hardware....7574&agid=1242
MAINBOARD: MSI 770-C45, AM3
http://www1.hardware....6970&agid=1232
GRAKA: Point of View GeForce GTX460, 1024MB DDR5
http://www1.hardware....36445&agid=707
RAM: 4GB-Kit OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 Gold Low Voltage
http://www1.hardware....6429&agid=1192
GEHÄUSE: Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/orange, ohne Netzteil
http://www1.hardware....32895&agid=631
NETZTEIL: Super-Flower Amazon 80Plus 450W
http://www1.hardware....30074&agid=240
FESTPLATTE: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, 16MB, ST3500418AS
http://www1.hardware....25680&agid=689
LAUFWERK: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
http://www1.hardware....27402&agid=699
CPU-KÜHLER: boxed
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)
http://www1.hardware....28239&agid=185
ZUSAMMENBAU: http://www1.hardware....d=746&agid=829

Im Moment kümmere ich mich nur um das Finanztechnische, aber das steht so ziemlich fest.


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. September 2010)

Hast du meinen Beitrag überlesen? Ansonsten selbst schuld.


----------



## abe15 (15. September 2010)

Wie schaut's denn so mit den Intel Prozessoren aus? Suche quasi genau wie der TE ein System für Cata in ziemlich genau der selben Preisliga. Mir fiel hier beim Lesen dieses Thread auf, dass nur die AMD CPU's gelistet werden - hat das einen speziellen Grund?


----------



## Shaila (15. September 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Beitrag überlesen? Ansonsten selbst schuld.



Nein, aber die Empfehlungen für das von mir gepostete überwiegen einfach deutlich auf mehreren Seiten.


----------



## abe15 (15. September 2010)

Wieviel kostet dich das Ganze denn insgesamt und bei welchem Händler bestellst du?


----------



## Shaila (16. September 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Wieviel kostet dich das Ganze denn insgesamt und bei welchem Händler bestellst du?



Insgesamt kostet er mit Betriebssystem ca. 708 Euro. Das Betriebssystem bekomme ich aber von einem Freund, also bin ich bei ca. 609 Euro ohne Versand. Ich hoffe nur, dass er meine Erfahrungen erfüllen wird. Aber bisher habe ich nur Positives über die Seite gehört, sowohl im Internet als auch von Freunden.

Mach das Ganze über Hardwareversand.de


----------



## Freakypriest (16. September 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn so mit den Intel Prozessoren aus? Suche quasi genau wie der TE ein System für Cata in ziemlich genau der selben Preisliga. Mir fiel hier beim Lesen dieses Thread auf, dass nur die AMD CPU's gelistet werden - hat das einen speziellen Grund?



Preis/Leistung ist bei AMD besser. Nur mit den high end I7 980etc kann AMD natürlich nicht mithalten.


----------



## abe15 (16. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Insgesamt kostet er mit Betriebssystem ca. 708 Euro. Das Betriebssystem bekomme ich aber von einem Freund, also bin ich bei ca. 609 Euro ohne Versand. Ich hoffe nur, dass er meine Erfahrungen erfüllen wird. Aber bisher habe ich nur Positives über die Seite gehört, sowohl im Internet als auch von Freunden.
> 
> Mach das Ganze über Hardwareversand.de


Oh das klingt ja schonmal super! Habe aber noch einen kleinen Tipp für dich: Ich habe mal ein wenig die Preise verglichen und mir fiel auf, dass Alternate.de bei den Meisten Teilen um einiges billiger ist. Bevor du deinen Pc einfach so kaufst solltest du auch dort nochmal gucken, was dich die Konfiguration dort kosten würde. Ich war jedenfalls von den Preisen auf Hardwareversand.de alles andere als angetan.

/edit: Danke @ Freakypriest


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Preis/Leistung ist bei AMD besser. Nur mit den high end I7 980etc kann AMD natürlich nicht mithalten.



Also, wenn es um Effizienz geht, können sie generell im Moment nicht mithalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Abe15: Kauf dir mal ne Brille. Hardwareversand.de ist generell viel billiger als Alternate. Alternate gehört zu den teuersten Online-Händlern. Kannst du ganz einfach sehen, in dem du über die Preissuchmaschine "geizhals" vergleichst. Wenn da Alternate mal ganz oben ist, grenzt das an ein Wunder. Bei HWV ist es Standard, dass sie meist ziemlich weit oben sind.


----------



## Blut und Donner (16. September 2010)

Vorallem kostet der Zusammenbau bei alternate glaub ich 80 Euro und bei hardwareversdand 20 Euro. Das is ja wohl auch en unterschied.


----------



## Arosk (16. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Insgesamt kostet er mit Betriebssystem ca. 708 Euro. Das Betriebssystem bekomme ich aber von einem Freund, also bin ich bei ca. 609 Euro ohne Versand. Ich hoffe nur, dass er meine Erfahrungen erfüllen wird. Aber bisher habe ich nur Positives über die Seite gehört, sowohl im Internet als auch von Freunden.
> 
> Mach das Ganze über Hardwareversand.de



*hust* illegal *hust*


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2010)

Jo, aber dafür scheinen bei Alternate keine Sockel während des Zusammenbaus zu verrutschen. *lacht sich schlapp'


----------



## abe15 (16. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, wenn es um Effizienz geht, können sie generell im Moment nicht mithalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du über andere Leute "Brillenflames" loslassen kannst muss dir zweifelsfrei aufgefallen sein, dass ich mir schon recht bewusst darüber bin, welche Komponenten für mich in Frage kommen. Ich habe speziell diese Komponenten verglichen und wenn diese auf Alternate.de billiger sind dann denke ich dass es durchaus nett ist, den TE darüber zu informieren. Es ist mir mal sowas von egal, wie der Gesamtüberblick aussieht. Ich will die von mir gewünschten Komponenten möglichst billig und wenn Alternate das anbietet und ich obendrauf noch ungefähr das Selbe kaufen will wie der TE, dann gibt's diese Information von mir und Besserwisserposts sind jeglicher Grundlage enthoben. 
Grundlos habe ich das garantiert nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2010)

Danke für die Aufklärung. Du kannst nun wieder in die Ecke gehen und weiter weinen. Aber mit einem hast du recht: Auslaufmodelle findet man bei Alternate wirklich erstaunlich günstig.
Liegt wohl daran, dass sie es nicht loswerden.


----------



## abe15 (16. September 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung. Du kannst nun wieder in die Ecke gehen und weiter weinen. Aber mit einem hast du recht: Auslaufmodelle findet man bei Alternate wirklich erstaunlich günstig.
> Liegt wohl daran, dass sie es nicht loswerden.


Ich muss sagen, mich bringt hier wirklich was zum weinen - das ist aber einfach nur dein Umgangston. Unter aller Sau - liest man selbst im Allgemeinforum nur selten, solche Dreistigkeiten. 
Nochmal, damit auch du es verstehst: Ich rede von Hardware, wie sie auch der TE kaufen möchte. Niemand hat hier jemals das Wort Auslaufmodell in den Mund genommen (naja, mal abgesehen von dir). 
Denke damit ist alles gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Zugehörigkeit zu den Klassensprechern verbietet es mir jedenfalls, dir zu sagen wie mich das wirklich ankotzt, aber naja, Verfechter der Netiquette undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In diesem Sinne schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Klos1 (16. September 2010)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, mich bringt hier wirklich was zum weinen - das ist aber einfach nur dein Umgangston. Unter aller Sau - liest man selbst im Allgemeinforum nur selten, solche Dreistigkeiten.
> Nochmal, damit auch du es verstehst: Ich rede von Hardware, wie sie auch der TE kaufen möchte. Niemand hat hier jemals das Wort Auslaufmodell in den Mund genommen (naja, mal abgesehen von dir).
> Denke damit ist alles gesagt
> 
> ...



Du bist aber schwer empfindlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von Auslaufmodellen hast du im weitesten Sinne schon gesprochen. Denn du sagtest, dass du dir im großen und ganzen die oben verlinkte Hardware kaufen möchtest. Das Mainboard ist z.B. ein Auslaufmodell.
Nachdem du nicht sagtest, was genau du nun übernimmst, kann ich mir ja lustig die Teile aus dem Hut ziehen. Der Prozessor ist jetzt vielleicht nicht direkt Auslaufmodell, aber angesichts akuteller Preise auch nicht gerade der cleverste Kauf, wenn es zum fast gleichen Preis einen 955er gibt. Das Netzteil ist glaub auch ein Auslaufmodell.^^

Ach und noch was: Zur Wiedergutmachung meiner Dreistigkeiten... *muhahaha* Preissuchmaschinen dienen nicht nur zum Gesamtüberblick, sondern man bekommt darüber auch oft andere Preise, wie wenn man direkt im Shop einsteigt.

Dir auch nen schönen Abend! Möge die Macht der Klassensprecher mit dir sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (16. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> *hust* illegal *hust*



Achja, mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd. Microsoft klingelt jetzt bei mir an der Haustür weil mein Freund mir Windows 7 draufspielt oder was ? Was soll daran illegal sein ? Er hat den Code noch frei, ist ja seine Sache wie er es verwendet.


----------



## Lari (16. September 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Achja, mach dir mal nicht ins Hemd. Microsoft klingelt jetzt bei mir an der Haustür weil mein Freund mir Windows 7 draufspielt oder was ? Was soll daran illegal sein ? Er hat den Code noch frei, ist ja seine Sache wie er es verwendet.



Man hat keinen Windows 7 Code frei. Das Ding kostet für Privatanwender 80 Euro.
MSDNAA an dich weitergeben ist auch gegen die Lizensbestimmungen.

Sind wir nun schom soweit gekommen, dass man sogar öffentlich breittreten kann, das man raubkopiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (16. September 2010)

bei WinXP nicht das Problem auf mehren Rechnern aber bei Win7 nicht mehr so einfach


----------



## Shaila (16. September 2010)

muehe schrieb:


> bei WinXP nicht das Problem auf mehren Rechnern aber bei Win7 nicht mehr so einfach



Also mir wurde hier Folgendes erzählt:

_Es gibt eine Ausnahme: Das Familiy Pack von Win7, welches 3 Installationen erlaubt. Hierbei handelt es sich um Upgrade-Lizenzen. Um diese theoretisch nutzen zu dürfen brauchst du eine XP/Vista Lizenz, die dann wiederrum nach der Installation von 7 nichtmehr verwendet werden darf.
Hier eine Anleitung, um eine Upgrade-Lizenz auf einem frischen System zu installieren:
www.ct.de/-849648.html
Natürlich nur wenn du tatsächlich über eine XP/Vista Lizenz verfügst erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_ 

Und er hat dieses Family Pack, wüsste also nicht wo das nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## muehe (16. September 2010)

ja na das äre was anderes wobei ich das mit XP bezweifle bin mir aber nicht sicher Vista Lizens auf Win7 Upgrade geht aber


----------

